
Show HN: Chat Circles – Anonymous Chat Site Built with D3 and WebSockets - WhiteRiceWill
https://chatcircles.com/
======
valentinvieriu
Nice ui and idea. I've build something similar some time ago, focused on
books. Each book becomes a channel that is anonymous.
[https://bookrepublic.app/book/Sapiens/9780099590088](https://bookrepublic.app/book/Sapiens/9780099590088)

------
CoderCV
UI is amazing, but here are some issues in it.

1\. Once you go to log in - there is no menu to come back to the homepage or
register page. 2\. Once you go to forgot pass, there is no menu to come back
to log in page or register page.

------
TekMol
This is pretty entertaining. Congratulations.

Only problem is that it spins up my computers fans like mad. What is causing
this? Moving some circles on the screen should not be a big deal computation
wise, should it?

~~~
WhiteRiceWill
Thank you! Yes I am aware of the fans issue. It has to do with D3. I am going
to work on making the client more efficient to hopefully alleviate the stress
that is probably unnecessarily being caused. A quick fix, for now, is to
View->Zoom In in your browser or make your window smaller. Both of those
temporary solutions will let you chat with no fan or way less fan.

~~~
acct1771
Definitely would like to know how you figured that one out!

------
Kagerjay
This is really cool.

There should be some teleportation methods for your avatar to move around
bigger rooms / find designated areas quicker

Also, a minimap HUD showing where all the people are at in the circle

~~~
WhiteRiceWill
I am tracking with you on the teleportation idea as I want to add some order
and structure to the randomness of open space. I'm thinking a logical first
step would be to add a "buddy" list feature and when your buddy is online and
also has their "findable" toggle flipped to on, you can "jump" to wherever
they are in Chat Circles.

~~~
Kagerjay
Teleport i would just enable by default if your on their friendslist etc

By the way, check out indie games on the internet for ideas. 2d birds height
view games

E.g.

Surviv.io -battleroyale on a browser

------
cassandrajam
That looks like an interesting app! Good luck moderating this though, as users
can just shove each others and spam text to hide other people's.

~~~
WhiteRiceWill
Thanks for checking it out. I want to do everything I can to encourage high-
quality chats without sacrificing a user's free speech. Right now this means
doing things like giving users a toggle to see certain kinds of content if
they choose to. For example, every selfie uploaded is moderated by a human and
marked sfw or nsfw manually within 2 minutes. Then users can either choose to
view the nsfw selfies or have them blocked. And the "shoving" you are
referring to isn't actually happening. On your screen, it may look like you
are moving another user, but on their screen, you are not (you aren't actually
changing their position on the server). There is no easy solution to
spam/trolling on an anonymous chat site, however, a bunch of smaller solutions
can hopefully start to encourage users to have more meaningful interactions.

------
tinchox5
I love it! Circles everywhere!! Its nice to experimenting with other shapes
than squares!!

------
greatNespresso
Looks promising !

------
mariushop
strangely entertaining

